# Go and sin no more.



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

Jesus told the woman committed by the mob of adultry that he didn't condemn her. His parting words were "go and sin no more."
Did Jesus really tell her that and why. Was that even in the Bible?
Part of the lesson is about not condemning others if you are guilty of sins yourself. But the "go and sin no more" has always stood out and i've never really understood why he added that part.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

I've often got that verse in the back of my head. The topic about smoking pot had a couple of responses i wondered about. One was "Jesus put an end to sin" and the other was related to following the laws of the land. Jesus interfered with the law of stoning the adultress.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> But the "go and sin no more" has always stood out and i've never really understood why he added that part.



Repentance is a common theme throughout the Bible:

" ... if my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land." -- 2 Chron. 7:14

In those days John the Baptist came, preaching in the wilderness of Judea 2 and saying, “Repent, for the kingdom of heaven has come near.” -- Matt. 3:1-2

From that time on Jesus began to preach, “Repent, for the kingdom of heaven has come near.” -- Matt. 4:17

"Repent, then, and turn to God, so that your sins may be wiped out, that times of refreshing may come from the Lord ..." -- Act 3:19


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Jesus told the woman committed by the mob of adultry that he didn't condemn her. His parting words were "go and sin no more."
> Did Jesus really tell her that and why. Was that even in the Bible?
> Part of the lesson is about not condemning others if you are guilty of sins yourself. But the "go and sin no more" has always stood out and i've never really understood why he added that part.



The women could easily have been a type of Isreal who having been made captive and nearly annihilated by the king of Babylon for its injustices-- was in the final count corrected, refined and spared and permitted to return home.

So the women advised "go and sin no more" is simply consistent with God's will regards his people as a society...Jesus is applying that will to the individual within that society which will be applicable to all who chose Jesus' way and His salvation.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 13, 2012)

That's my favorite chapter in the Bible.  One of the scholars on here informed me it is most likely not original text.  I hope so, but who knows.......


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> That's my favorite chapter in the Bible.  One of the scholars on here informed me it is most likely not original text.  I hope so, but who knows.......



I've heard that also. Something about that being the only verse where Jesus told someone not to sin.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 13, 2012)

Certainly Jesus' expectation would be that a person would not sin.
Remember this: "Not all who saith to me Lord Lord will enter into heaven, but he that doeth my father's will."
Jesus didn't die on the cross so that we could have free liberty to sin.  
In Christ's death and resurrection we have been (1) clothed with Christ, and (1) given the Holy Spirit.......  We've been empowered (freed) so that we can withstand the temptations of the evil one.
There is no temptation which we cannot stand up to.

All of that is good reason for us to be eternally thankful that God will forgive us anyway.  We have no excuse, yet through faith and living, and through Christ's atonement, we have the forgiveness of our sins available.

No wonder some people would dismiss those words of John, and Paul, and Jesus.......... They contradict their belief system.

Colossians 3:5-6   So put to death the sinful, earthly things lurking within you. Have nothing to do with sexual immorality, impurity, lust, and evil desires. Don’t be greedy, for a greedy person is an idolater, worshiping the things of this world.  Because of these sins, the anger of God is coming.

Galatians 5:19-21  When you follow the desires of your sinful nature, the results are very clear: sexual immorality, impurity, lustful pleasures,  idolatry, sorcery, hostility, quarreling, jealousy, outbursts of anger, selfish ambition, dissension, division,  envy, drunkenness, wild parties, and other sins like these. Let me tell you again, as I have before, that anyone living that sort of life will not inherit the Kingdom of God.

James 4:17 "Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth it not, to him it is sin."


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've heard that also. Something about that being the only verse where Jesus told someone not to sin.



I wonder what many today would wish Jesus to say to the woman?

.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've heard that also. Something about that being the only verse where Jesus told someone not to sin.



He told people not to sin throughout His ministry.  See post #3 above for one example.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> I wonder what many today would wish Jesus to say to the woman?
> 
> .



I thought Jesus was fair in how he handled the event. He didn't condemn her and forgave her but at the same time he told her not to do it anymore.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

centerpin fan said:


> He told people not to sin throughout His ministry.  See post #3 above for one example.



Well so much for using that as an excuse as to why this verse was added later.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 13, 2012)

Not only is repentance a common theme throughout the Bible, it is THE theme of most of it.

And Jesus specifically preached repentance.

Mark 1: 14 Now after that John was put in prison, Jesus came into Galilee, preaching the gospel of the kingdom of God,

 15 And saying, The time is fulfilled, and the kingdom of God is at hand: repent ye, and believe the gospel.


----------



## hummerpoo (Dec 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've heard that also. Something about that being the only verse where Jesus told someone not to sin.



I don't recall ever having seen the passage questioned on that basis, do you have an authoritative citation?


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 13, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> Certainly Jesus' expectation would be that a person would not sin.
> Remember this: "Not all who saith to me Lord Lord will enter into heaven, but he that doeth my father's will."
> Jesus didn't die on the cross so that we could have free liberty to sin.
> In Christ's death and resurrection we have been (1) clothed with Christ, and (1) given the Holy Spirit.......  We've been empowered (freed) so that we can withstand the temptations of the evil one.
> ...



Nice post!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

hummerpoo said:


> I don't recall ever having seen the passage questioned on that basis, do you have an authoritative citation?



No, but as I recall, it was just one man's opinion. I consider it an important story. It teaches us that Jesus forgives, still doesn't like sin, tells us to clean up our own back yard before we worry what sins others are doing.


----------



## hummerpoo (Dec 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> No, but as I recall, it was just one man's opinion. I consider it an important story. It teaches us that Jesus forgives, still doesn't like sin, tells us to clean up our own back yard before we worry what sins others are doing.



_7:53–8:11 THE STORY OF THE ADULTEROUS WOMAN
This story is one of the best examples of an addition coming into the text from an oral tradition. This story is not included in the best and earliest manuscripts (Papyrus Bodmer II [P66], Papyrus Bodmer XV [P75], Codeces Sinaiticus, Vaticanus, Alexandrinus, Ephraemi Rescriptus, Regius, the Freer Gospels, and others). In fact, it is absent from all witnesses earlier than the ninth century, with the exception of a fifth-century Greek-Latin manuscript. No Greek church father comments on the passage prior to the twelfth century—until Euthymius Zigabenus, who himself declares that the accurate copies do not contain it. When this story is inserted in later manuscripts, it appears in different places: after John 7:52, after Luke 21:38, at the end of John, etc., and when it does appear, it is often marked with obeli. The story is known to have been a piece of oral tradition first recorded in a Syriac version circulated in the Western church, eventually finding its way into the Latin Vulgate and from there into later Greek texts, from which the Textus Receptus was derived (Metzger). _
You can google Bruce Metzger.

This is one man's opinion, although confirmed by a large majority.  There are also those who believe the story to be authentic, even if not authentic to the original writtings; I don't know just how that works.

I'm not suggesting that anyone should blot it out of their favorite Bible, only that a margin note seems appropriate, if such isn't placed there by the publisher.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 13, 2012)

The woman in question was guilty of fornication if I remember it right, not adultery. Jesus told her to "Go and sin no more", which meant, in essence, either get married, or be celibate. I think RonnieT posted above, that "There is no temptation that we cannot stand up to". Having said that, do ya'll really think that most christian men NEVER have lust in their heart for women?Remember that Jesus said if you lust after a woman in your heart, you have committed sexual sin with her already. I truly believe that most normal christian men continue to commit this sin. What say ya'll?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 13, 2012)

hummerpoo said:


> I'm not suggesting that anyone should blot it out of their favorite Bible, only that a margin note seems appropriate, if such isn't placed there by the publisher.



That is one piece of info I wish I had never come across.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> That is one piece of info I wish I had never come across.



Do you mean Hummerpoo's suggestion or the article he referenced and why? Does it make you question the rest of the Bible? It doesn't really bother me one way or the other of it's origin. To me this shows the "Word of God" is more than the officially recorded "Word of God". It can also be the "told" & "passed on" version.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 13, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> Jesus told the woman committed by the mob of adultry that he didn't condemn her. His parting words were "go and sin no more."
> Did Jesus really tell her that and why. Was that even in the Bible?
> Part of the lesson is about not condemning others if you are guilty of sins yourself. But the "go and sin no more" has always stood out and i've never really understood why he added that part.



Let "them" that are not guilty with sin, throw the first stone.

Judge not lest you be judged.


----------



## hummerpoo (Dec 13, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> That is one piece of info I wish I had never come across.



That there are only a small handful of such issues with scripture is what inspires my confidence.  Think about how many men have had there hands on it.  Now consider the government regulation with which you are most familiar.  Obviously the hand of God has protected His word.  If properly applied, not one of the anomalies has any effect on the message, including the one being discussed.


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm glad this chapter of the bible shows us the grace and mercy of our lord. Although one person said he interfered with the law, I'm glad he done away with the law when he died for the world. Remember, the wages of sin is death. I'm so glad he took my place on the cross and after salvation he pretty much told us to go and sin no more. He pulled me out of a deep pit and set my foot on a solid rock and established my goings. To bad I've failed him many times and he has pulled me back up many times. Thank The Lord for "if we confess our sins he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 

I haven't posted in here in a while but drop in from time to time. Been pastoring a small old fashion baptist church since January 8th of this and it has been a great thing.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 13, 2012)

mwilliams80 said:


> I'm glad this chapter of the bible shows us the grace and mercy of our lord. Although one person said he interfered with the law, I'm glad he done away with the law when he died for the world. Remember, the wages of sin is death. I'm so glad he took my place on the cross and after salvation he pretty much told us to go and sin no more. He pulled me out of a deep pit and set my foot on a solid rock and established my goings. To bad I've failed him many times and he has pulled me back up many times. Thank The Lord for "if we confess our sins he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins and cleanse us from all unrighteousness.
> 
> I haven't posted in here in a while but drop in from time to time. Been pastoring a small old fashion baptist church since January 8th of this and it has been a great thing.



Amen on your old fashion Church. That was my comment on Jesus going against the law of the land. Jesus said to follow the local government laws. On another topic we were discussing if breaking the law was a sin. Jesus showed us it wasn't. It was also mentioned that Jesus put and end to sin.
This made me think: Do Christians sin? Did Jesus put an end to sin? Can Christians sin? If forgivin of sin, where does that leave us? What was the point of Jesus telling the woman not to sin anymore if he was going to later die for her sins? Are Christians even capable of not sinning? Should we at least try? What will become of us if we don't try? Is the teaching in new Churches different from your old fashion Church on the issues of sin?


----------



## M80 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes sir saved people still sin. You have to remember that our flesh isn't saved. This is why Paul comments on this in Romans 7. It is a constant battle every day between our inner man and our flesh. Remember the verse to will is present, but the flesh is weak. I have tried to tell people that our inner man(our soul) cannot sin because it is born of god (1st John 3verse 9). That is why it is called being born again. He has quickened our souls and that means to be made alive when we are saved, not our flesh. This new inner man that is born of god is the whole bases on eternal salvation. Our flesh still has the desires of the world but our inner man that will will be reunited with our body's during the resurrection will be changed and we will have a glorifed body liken unto him, it desires prayer time,studying his word, being faithful to church. It like two dogs that someone would fight. If you feed one steak every day for a week and don't feed the other dog. Which one do you thinks going to win. 

So yes we can still sin, but its our flesh. Remember Paul said he has to die daily. He is trying to put to death that old man and put on the new man. Remember if we fail him we must ask for forgiveness, that doesn't mean your lost. Remember Philippians 3 verse 13,14.  Just keep pressing towards the mark.


----------



## Israel (Dec 14, 2012)

Could it be a matter of authority?

Does Jesus have the authority to "override" what seems most common, and in many cases, most powerful in all?
Can he do this simply by a word?

In our own experience. the outworking of it could take all of a whole lifetime...and perhaps that is precisely how long each life time is...but the chicken is dead the moment the axe removes the head...the "motions" only continue for a span.

He who created the heavens and earth and all light...by his word, does that word have authority to act powerfully upon the thing which receives its authority?

Be ye therefore perfect, even as you heavenly Father is perfect.
Tall order, no?
Wonderfully!
The question for each us perhaps is, does the one who also said he could make of stones, sons of Abraham, have the authority to see his word fulfilled?


As to why Jesus said this to that particular woman, I see it as a gift. She now had permission to be free of sin, something for which she may have longed with her whole heart...and was glad to hear.
Who tells us...we must go on sinning?
Wouldn't it be wonderful to have permission to listen to him no longer?

Who frees us to be married to another...through his own death to what bound us?


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 14, 2012)

Israel said:


> Could it be a matter of authority?
> 
> Does Jesus have the authority to "override" what seems most common, and in many cases, most powerful in all?
> Can he do this simply by a word?
> ...



Thanks.  I like it all.

.


----------



## BAR308 (Dec 29, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> That's my favorite chapter in the Bible.  One of the scholars on here informed me it is most likely not original text.  I hope so, but who knows.......



I have read through this forum for a while... and I usually dont get involved in 'religion' as i hate religion.... but let me assure you... Any person who reads this verse and says, "oh this verse is probably not in the originals...." doesnt have a clue and is NO scholar. he is just downplaying the verse so he can cling to his sins... Just saying.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 30, 2012)

BAR308 said:


> ... and I usually dont get involved in 'religion' as i hate religion....



You should post in here more often.  I hate religion too, but find the discussion encouraging, and sometimes, I pick up a few nuggets within the dialog.

When I jumped on here a few years ago I had a lot of bitterness towards Christians, still do, but there are some real good folks on here who just love to debate their favorite topic with "similar" minded folks.


----------



## groundhawg (Dec 30, 2012)

Kawaliga said:


> The woman in question was guilty of fornication if I remember it right, not adultery. Jesus told her to "Go and sin no more", which meant, in essence, either get married, or be celibate. I think RonnieT posted above, that "There is no temptation that we cannot stand up to". Having said that, do ya'll really think that most christian men NEVER have lust in their heart for women?Remember that Jesus said if you lust after a woman in your heart, you have committed sexual sin with her already. I truly believe that most normal christian men continue to commit this sin. What say ya'll?



Please share with me where you found the information - fornication -vs- adultery?  In John 8:4 I found several translations and all stated she was caught in the act of adultery.  John 8:4 "They say unto him, Master, this woman was taken in adultery, in the very act."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 30, 2012)

BAR308 said:


> I have read through this forum for a while... and I usually dont get involved in 'religion' as i hate religion.... but let me assure you... Any person who reads this verse and says, "oh this verse is probably not in the originals...." doesnt have a clue and is NO scholar. he is just downplaying the verse so he can cling to his sins... Just saying.



I don't think it was in most of the original manuscripts. I don't care if it was or if it wasn't. It has a good lesson. I don't believe in OSAS so downplaying the verse doesn't let me off the hook. What are your views on OSAS and why are you so sure it's in the originals? Is it's placing in the Bible in the same as it's placing in the originals?


----------



## leemckinney (Jan 2, 2013)

hummerpoo said:


> _7:53–8:11 THE STORY OF THE ADULTEROUS WOMAN
> This story is one of the best examples of an addition coming into the text from an oral tradition. This story is not included in the best and earliest manuscripts (Papyrus Bodmer II [P66], Papyrus Bodmer XV [P75], Codeces Sinaiticus, Vaticanus, Alexandrinus, Ephraemi Rescriptus, Regius, the Freer Gospels, and others). In fact, it is absent from all witnesses earlier than the ninth century, with the exception of a fifth-century Greek-Latin manuscript. No Greek church father comments on the passage prior to the twelfth century—until Euthymius Zigabenus, who himself declares that the accurate copies do not contain it. When this story is inserted in later manuscripts, it appears in different places: after John 7:52, after Luke 21:38, at the end of John, etc., and when it does appear, it is often marked with obeli. The story is known to have been a piece of oral tradition first recorded in a Syriac version circulated in the Western church, eventually finding its way into the Latin Vulgate and from there into later Greek texts, from which the Textus Receptus was derived (Metzger). _
> You can google Bruce Metzger.
> 
> ...



The thing that puzzles me when these so called experts talk about their "best earliest manuscripts" is that if true, the Word of God was hidden from people for hundreds and hundreds of years.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 2, 2013)

leemckinney said:


> The thing that puzzles me when these so called experts talk about their "best earliest manuscripts" is that if true, the Word of God was hidden from people for hundreds and hundreds of years.



The modern day Bible perhaps, but not the "Word of God". It would be impossible to hide  God's Word.


----------



## barryl (Jan 2, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Jesus told the woman committed by the mob of adultry that he didn't condemn her. His parting words were "go and sin no more."
> Did Jesus really tell her that and why. Was that even in the Bible?
> Part of the lesson is about not condemning others if you are guilty of sins yourself. But the "go and sin no more" has always stood out and i've never really understood why he added that part.


1 John 1:8-10, Romans 3:9-10, Romans 3:21-28


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 3, 2013)

barryl said:


> 1 John 1:8-10, Romans 3:9-10, Romans 3:21-28


I think those verses sum it up very well. We should strive to live without sin. But if we do slip up, we have our mediator/savior. I read on to add 1 John 2:1
My dear children, I write this to you so that you will not sin. But if anybody does sin, we have one who speaks to the Father in our defense--Jesus Christ, the Righteous One.


----------



## barryl (Jan 3, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think those verses sum it up very well. We should strive to live without sin. But if we do slip up, we have our mediator/savior. I read on to add 1 John 2:1
> My dear children, I write this to you so that you will not sin. But if anybody does sin, we have one who speaks to the Father in our defense--Jesus Christ, the Righteous One.


A Double "AMEN"


----------



## BAR308 (Jan 9, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't think it was in most of the original manuscripts. I don't care if it was or if it wasn't. It has a good lesson. I don't believe in OSAS so downplaying the verse doesn't let me off the hook. What are your views on OSAS and why are you so sure it's in the originals? Is it's placing in the Bible in the same as it's placing in the originals?



God promised to preserve His word. so His word exists. its the bible. i dont buy osas either, as the bible doesnt teach osas. the reason i believe it to be in the originals is because it is now in the Bible and thats all we have today. we dont have originals anymore. since we dont have originals than Gods word has to be somewhere or He didnt preserve it like He said He would. since He cant lie... the word is found in the bible. we dont have the tablets of stone that God originally wrote the 10 commandments. those were the originals. yet we still have His 10 commandments. they are in the bible.


----------

